# maybe my best snake skin



## its_virgil (Aug 5, 2006)

Enjoy!






Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow, that's awesome, Don!


----------



## bobaltig (Aug 5, 2006)

You've been spending way too much time with McIntire.

Bob A


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 5, 2006)

I guess so, or staying up too late, or playing with this editing software too much.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by bobaltig_
> <br />You've been spending way too much time with McIntire.
> 
> Bob A


----------



## DWK5150 (Aug 5, 2006)

Thats gonna be a tough one to write with all bent up isnt it.   Nice looks good.


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 5, 2006)

That's what retirement will do to ya!!

[]


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 5, 2006)

What kind of refill does it use []


----------



## leehljp (Aug 5, 2006)

You musta inserted the barrels and other fittings right where he laid! Great technique! Could you teach us that? I'll bet you snuck up from the back end too! []

Can that pen draw a straight line? Does it do "French" curves well?


----------



## johncrane (Aug 5, 2006)

All it needs a is head and a tail and it would crawl away. thats a good one Don []


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## elody21 (Aug 5, 2006)

I want to see the directions for that one!!


----------



## Dario (Aug 5, 2006)

Careful with that one...uncapped it might BITE!!!  LOL [}]


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 5, 2006)

Too cool for words - Were you trying to do something to "cool" you off?


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 7, 2006)

OK, DON!!

The king of snakes says, my best ever-so I get set for JUST BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!


AAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHhhhhhh!


----------



## chitswood (Aug 7, 2006)

What does it feed on??


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks guys for the comments. Just found that filter on my editing software and thought I would have a little fun....or maybe I should check the alignment of head and tail sock, or straighten my mandrel, or ...

It feeds on wood shavings and antler shaving.[]  I'm scared it may bite, so I keep it capped at all times. 

Thanks for allowing me to have a little fun.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />OK, DON!!
> 
> The king of snakes says, my best ever-so I get set for JUST BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## OSCAR15 (Aug 7, 2006)

Ok...Now I am curious,,,Beautiful Pen...But...How did you do that???????
IT IS SUPER! You GONNA write a tutorial?


----------



## gerryr (Aug 8, 2006)

Don, you gonna offer those blanks for sale?????[]


----------



## Fangar (Aug 8, 2006)

While Don's post was meant to be humrous (Which it is) There is also an excellent application for a photo like that.  Imagine that pen in a Fountain pen version on a web site.  It could be a main category photo to more Snakeskin pens, etc.  With the cap off and the nib showing, you would have a very nice looking snake (With a tounge or fangs).

I am still happy with my invisible pen, though I can't remember where I've left it! []

Fangar


----------



## lwalden (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm betting Don just took the pen out in the Texas afternoon and snapped a few pics through the heat waves rising off the asphalt......





> _Originally posted by OSCAR15_
> <br />Ok...Now I am curious,,,Beautiful Pen...But...How did you do that???????
> IT IS SUPER! You GONNA write a tutorial?


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 8, 2006)

I used a special effects fiter in a photo editing software package. Most of the better ones have it. Just playing around.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by OSCAR15_
> <br />Ok...Now I am curious,,,Beautiful Pen...But...How did you do that???????
> IT IS SUPER! You GONNA write a tutorial?


----------



## guts (Aug 8, 2006)

shoot Don i was hoping you would bring it with ya next time you went to see your dad so i could have a close up look[!]


----------



## leehljp (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />I used a special effects fiter in a photo editing software package. Most of the better ones have it. Just playing around.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> ...



Don,

Don't disappoint us with that kind of talk. I thought you took the picture while it was still so fresh that it was still moving! []

I like Fangars idea of taking a picture of it with the cap removed and a forked tongue coming out of the nib!


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 8, 2006)

Nope, it's just a picture....BTW, I'm heades that way next week maybe. I'll keep in touch.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by guts_
> <br />shoot Don i was hoping you would bring it with ya next time you went to see your dad so i could have a close up look[!]


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 8, 2006)

Hank,
Never know what I might try. I can get kinda weird sometime.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> I like Fangars idea of taking a picture of it with the cap removed and a forked tongue coming out of the nib!


----------



## guts (Aug 9, 2006)

Don,we are headed for corpus sat.our son starts at A&M on the 15th,that means books and tuition monday,will be back wednesday late.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm headed that way wed or thursday...I'll contact you when you return.
email me a phone no and I'll send you mine.
Don


> _Originally posted by guts_
> <br />Don,we are headed for corpus sat.our son starts at A&M on the 15th,that means books and tuition monday,will be back wednesday late.


----------



## DocStram (Aug 9, 2006)

Dang it Don.  You really tick me off!  After I saw that first photo I headed right down to my shop to try to replicate your design.  I've been down there all day trying to figure out how to turn my blank with those exact twists.  Then, I come back online to take another look and realize it was your photo editing program!


----------



## guts (Aug 9, 2006)

Don,e mail sent.


----------



## DocStram (Aug 9, 2006)

Corpus ... A&M  I have a very good friend who teacher there.  Don't mean to hijack the topic.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 9, 2006)

But Doc,
Just think how much practice you got. Glad I was the inspiration.[][] That was a dirty trick, wasn't it?
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />Dang it Don.  You really tick me off!  After I saw that first photo I headed right down to my shop to try to replicate your design.  I've been down there all day trying to figure out how to turn my blank with those exact twists.  Then, I come back online to take another look and realize it was your photo editing program!


----------



## huntersilver (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's one pen that will walk on its own[]


----------

